# Move Out Inspection



## Gseries (Jan 6, 2013)

We've had a bad day. We rented because we knew our last assignment (military) would be short pending retirement. Our property manager quit 3 days prior to the move out inspection. All our plans and agreements fell to the wayside, and the "new" manager went right for our throats. The extra time, all the documentation, all the understanding for the events of the last two years...gone...just cold, heartless beatings on things that the owner thinks is "justified" to restore his house back to a condition better than when I moved in. The "new" property manger even arranged to have a cleaning crew come in, then "charge" me $1,000 for the cleaning. THEN, after threatening my wife for being on the property 5 minutes after 5 pm, the "new" manager, despite the $1,000 cleaning fee, "Failed" us for cleaning because the floors were dirty (dirty, by the way, because OF the cleaning crew). 
Class system? Still exists...if you are a renter, you are second class.:scratchhead:


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Did you take pictures of the place when you moved in and when you're moving out? Was anything agreed upon in writing with the previous property manager? 

I always have pictures of the place I rent as physical proof of how the place looks. They can't argue that evidence. My husband and I just moved out of an apartment at the end of June and made sure we had pictures and information in writing(saved emails, too). 

Yes, typically there are many who look down on renters, but you can also 'defend' yourself from bad property managers.


----------



## Gseries (Jan 6, 2013)

Anonymous07 said:


> Did you take pictures of the place when you moved in and when you're moving out? Was anything agreed upon in writing with the previous property manager?
> 
> I always have pictures of the place I rent as physical proof of how the place looks. They can't argue that evidence.
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Gseries said:


> We've had a bad day. We rented because we knew our last assignment (military) would be short pending retirement. Our property manager quit 3 days prior to the move out inspection. All our plans and agreements fell to the wayside, and the "new" manager went right for our throats. The extra time, all the documentation, all the understanding for the events of the last two years...gone...just cold, heartless beatings on things that the owner thinks is "justified" to restore his house back to a condition better than when I moved in. The "new" property manger even arranged to have a cleaning crew come in, then "charge" me $1,000 for the cleaning. THEN, after threatening my wife for being on the property 5 minutes after 5 pm, the "new" manager, despite the $1,000 cleaning fee, "Failed" us for cleaning because the floors were dirty (dirty, by the way, because OF the cleaning crew).
> Class system? Still exists...if you are a renter, you are second class.:scratchhead:


Was the cleaning done without your permission during your lease period? Your landlord and his/her agents are not allowed to enter your apartment for anything other than an emergency during your lease period without your permission. If this happened he/she is in violation of the law.

If you are military you need to go to your base housing office and get a referral to legal. The apartment unit can be black listed. Also, they need to give you back your security deposit within 30 days along with a specific listing of the deductions charged for damage. If this does not happen then typically in most states it is also a violation of the law. States may vary.

It sounds like the new owner is used to playing hardball. You need to play hardball right back at them. 

I have an attorney and believe me my rental life got a lot easier after I learned to play hardball. It's justified it you know you are within the lease and are not causing damage, etc. Probably you are used to being nice and playing by the rules (as you should but learn to throw curve balls and put up resistance) and your landlord is used to being an a** and getting away with it as most tenants cannot afford legal representation or the time away from work to put up the fight that they should.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Do not pay for pictures. Make them subpoena them in landlord tenant court. THEY should provide photos, THEY should have taken them or inherited them from the prior manager. 

If they did not how can they prove that what they are saying is the truth?

You have photos otherwise, if you give them hard copies then you will have to prove that they are your photos and not theirs, don't do it!

Plus it's obviously harassment, and it's not like they're going to say, ohhhhhh, you spend tons of cash on photos, thanks (edited) here is your money back.

They'll put them in the trash and laugh.

If they wanted before photos, they should have taken them on their own!

Get an attorney, take them to court. My guess is NEW employee isn't going to want the HASSLE of telling NEW BOSS / OWNER he/she has a court case already. And be sure to name the management on the filing. 

Bet you get your deposit back in full PDQ.

Landlord tenant court is easy.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yep, time to start kicking some butt!!! 

The new manager thinks you will just fold. don't do that.


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

Gseries said:


> ...All our plans and agreements fell to the wayside...
> ...all the understanding for the events of the last two years...


That sounds like a horrible mess. Just remember that neither side benefits from a long, drawn out dispute.

The above quotes from your post suggest that there were some 'friendly' arrangements with the former property manager. Presumably these were not documented properly. It's difficult now to deal with that but this is a common way that people get into trouble. Often these things are all 'friendly' at the beginning but things get misunderstood, different people come in (as in your case) or people's attitudes can change.

Sorry you are going through this but to keep your sanity, I think you need to see at least some of this as a lesson learned and choose what you wish to fight carefully - e.g. only those things that stand up from the documented agreement and the renter's laws where you live. Forget about what the former manager said - he's gone and you need to just look at where you stand from a legal/business perspective.


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

Gseries said:


> Somebody make me feel better!!!!!


Ok, I'll try. Disclaimer: I am not an attorney, this is just my inexpert understanding of this situation.

You and the new property owner share the same understanding of the law. The property has to be returned in the same condition as when you first moved in, with reasonable wear and tear. You are having a dispute over the starting point. Also, I don't think the new owners can charge for ordinary cleaning (would fall under reasonable wear and tear), but I'm not sure.

The standard of proof is essentially who is more likely than not telling the truth. It sounds to me like the new owner doesn't have any proof of his own, so he is bashing yours. 

If the new owners persist in dinging you unreasonably, and you can't come to a reasonable agreement, take them to court and present your evidence. His argument is basically that you are lying, but without offering his own proof. Somehow I don't think he is going to have much luck with that.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Also google tenant laws in your state/county and read up.

And don't ever assume you have an "understanding". If it's not in writing, it doesn't exist. Ever. The property manager could have just as easily been hit by a truck, had an appendix burst, etc. You can't assume someone who made a promise will be there, or that they will keep the promise.

Always take photos and take photos with a local newspaper in the photo and a close up of the front page showing the date. You can therefore prove that was the condition on that date.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I've seen enough Judge Judy to know you'd win in small claims court


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

Gseries said:


> We've had a bad day. We rented because we knew our last assignment (military) would be short pending retirement. Our property manager quit 3 days prior to the move out inspection. All our plans and agreements fell to the wayside, and the "new" manager went right for our throats. The extra time, all the documentation, all the understanding for the events of the last two years...gone...just cold, heartless beatings on things that the owner thinks is "justified" to restore his house back to a condition better than when I moved in. The "new" property manger even arranged to have a cleaning crew come in, then "charge" me $1,000 for the cleaning. THEN, after threatening my wife for being on the property 5 minutes after 5 pm, the "new" manager, despite the $1,000 cleaning fee, "Failed" us for cleaning because the floors were dirty (dirty, by the way, because OF the cleaning crew).
> Class system? Still exists...if you are a renter, you are second class.:scratchhead:


Do some research on the renters rights in your state. The new manager can claim all they want and say they will keep the deposit yet many states has laws that force the landlord to give you written detail reasons, documentation of need repairs and it needs to be done within a certain time frame. In my state for instance its 30 days. 

If they miss that deadline by one day with the proper paper trail you will get your deposit back legally whether you did the damage or not. Landlords love to tell you so you quit bothering them, they rarely follow the procedures to do it correctly.


----------



## slimstickums (Aug 14, 2014)

having been a maint. tech and manager of 3 complexes I can tell you that their all assho... and only care about the money. Stick to your guns and take it to court, you will get most of your deposit back. Pics are good and notes on the lease regarding condition at move in are your best defense. Since the new manager did not do the move in inspection he (she) won't be able to testify as to the condition at move in, since he wasn't there. Good Luck .


----------



## Faiora (Apr 20, 2013)

Overall, sounds like they owe you $1000 and you should take them to court for it. You have photographic evidence that the place was dirty when you moved in, and whose dirt it is is IRRELEVANT.


----------



## Gseries (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks all, just to update, I do have an attorney but he has discussed what is law and what is reality. He says managers know the price break between court and recouping costs because I moved out of state. He also said they will use all 45 days they have in case they can't rent the place, then try to Bill me that loss as well. It sounds like the law ultimately ends in favor of big money.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't understand the part about billing you for their loss if they can't rent it out. You didn't break your lease early, did you?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gseries (Jan 6, 2013)

No, the lawyer was explaining how they could claim carpet repairs, the,claim it took a month to repair so the property was unoccupied therefore my fault in a twisted way. Did I mention the bill for a small tree that died for who knows why. Wtf.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

